

You are more likely to be bitten by Luis Suarez than a shark - secfirstmd
http://www.newstatesman.com/future-proof/2014/06/you-are-more-likely-be-bitten-luiz-suarez-1-2000-shark-1-3700000

======
67726e
You are only more likely to be bit if you are playing in a match against him.
I expect the odds of anyone reading this comment to be a professional soccer
player to be very close to 0. So no, you really aren't more likely to be bit
by Luis than you are a shark.

------
PaulHoule
I've been bit by other people more than once.

I've never been bit by a shark.

~~~
Grue3
And surely there are people who had the opposite experience. A single
datapoint proves nothing.

